# Possible Win32/Cryptor in svchost.exe



## ja5219

Help! I've done two scans one with Antivir and another one with AVG and both have found that I have the Win32/Cryptor virus in svchost.exe

Im wondering, is this the same as this one?
http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2000-121515-4637-99&tabid=1

If so.. then it kinda sounds serious.. Would anyone please help!!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:06:18 PM, on 11/17/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
D:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
D:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
D:\Program Files\a-squared Free\a2service.exe
D:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cfp.exe
D:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
D:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
D:\Program Files\NetMeter\NetMeter.exe
D:\Program Files\xchat\xchat.exe
C:\Program Files\Opera\opera.exe
D:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - D:\Program Files\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - D:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - D:\Program Files\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AT&T Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8CBD-FD60BB9AAE2E} - C:\PROGRA~1\BLSTOO~1\BLSTOO~1.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "D:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cfp.exe" -h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All with FlashGet - D:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with FlashGet - D:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://D:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - D:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - D:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - D:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://echat.bellsouth.net/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1220142408531
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - D:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\guard32.dll,avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: a-squared Free Service (a2free) - Emsi Software GmbH - D:\Program Files\a-squared Free\a2service.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - D:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - D:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - D:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - D:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - Unknown owner - D:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel PDS - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cba\pds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Rio MSC Manager (RioMSC) - Digital Networks North America, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RioMSC.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - D:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 8078 bytes

I really appreciate it :smile:


----------



## ja5219

Hi, just wondering.. is this as serious as it seems by searching on google and such.
I have not noticed much of a change on my computer, but then again.. I don't know how long i've had this infection for.


----------



## ja5219

I scanned with Antivir and it found the exact same file. svchost.exe

Called 
TR/Small.bbc

I cannot find a way to fix this. Please help!

Edit: What a minute, im on to something!!!

I looked at my process list and found something strange









System32 AND system32?!?? It can't be both... which one is the fake?


Edit two: I looked at the Windows folder and found nothing but the system32 folder.. which is probably the original... so no luck there.

I am out of ideas!


----------



## ja5219

Sorry for this reply.. but apparently i cant edit my post anymore.

Anyway problem is fixed!!
There has a svchost.exe in the System32/drivers folder.. which did not belong there.
I was too afraid to hit the "delete" button thinking this was the actual one for windows.. but I was wrong. 
I am about to restart and maybe i should even notice some speed boost from this.


----------

